# android/car pc for 2005 RL



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm looking at all options right now to replace that damn stock integrated stereo in 2005 RL

cant go with a double din since theres no space for it length or width.

so I was thinking of getting either a marine digital media player that doesn't have built in amp only rca outputs

or an android /car pc/ windows tablet

the problem with the android. car pc. I'm still confused about the interface between the amp and car pc/android

for a 4 channel + subwoofer system

and I cant live without a physical volume control turn knob..

car pc would be best because I can pic the lcd screen that actually fits in the place of 6cd changer without cutting out the side trim.
everything else will require some custom work


what would be the best option?

I'm planning to use 2 Kenwood digital mini amps for 4 channel and subwoofer.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know why theres still no decent car computer interface between the pc/android and a car amp. 

why no car amp with a usb input 
why no car amp with onboard DAC
why no usb dac made specifically fro cars with a nice control interface that you can mount in dash

this is one of those things where manufacturers are being little "scared" claiming theres no demand for it.
the reason tehres no demand for it is because nothing is available.
so theres a major miscommunication between consumer and manufacturer 

or could be that the big companies are scared that android will kill the car stereo sales because right now they are feelin good. every year they release essentially same **** with different faceplate. and even though theres an option for update on most units... its rarely used because they want people to buy a new stereo every year


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

OK so there are some audio interfaces and some USB sound cards that do work with Android:
Apogee Jam:
http://www.apogeedigital.com/products/groove/buy

Meridian Explorer 2:
https://www.meridian-audio.com/en/products/dacs/usb-dacs/explorer2/

Audioquest Dragonfly:
http://www.audioquest.com/dragonfly-series/#top

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

how do i 4 chan ?


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

fuzzysig said:


> how do i 4 chan ?


You could get a multi channel line driver. The other reason to get a liner driver is also to boost the signal as most aftermarket radios start at 2 volts minimum, but can go up to 5 volts unbalanced. 

Audio control Matrix:
http://www.audiocontrol.com/car-audio/line-drivers/matrix-plus/

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

